# digging in water bowl?



## hurfbird (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi - does anyone elses puppy dig in the water bowl when it is full of water? Daisy won't stop until all of the water is out of the bowl and then wants more water.
Please let me know if this is common?
Thanks x


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Haha! Is it a metal bowl? I've had dogs do this in the past and I've no idea why. I think it may be for the sheer enjoyment of it


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I know a puppy that does this .. ha ha ha .. my new puppy Fudge has a new game which is digging all the water out of the bowl .. oh and then she sits in the bowl ... oh dear .. what a little madam xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!! lady does this when I throw cubes in it...or if she is hungry she will litterally kick her food bowl to me. funny girl.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I used to look after greyhounds and a few of them loved to dig their water out of their drinking bowls. Not sure why some do it. We had one, a beautiful cream colour and he would pick up his bowl and sit on his bed with it hanging from his mouth, as if asking for more.....funnily enough he earned the name Oliver


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Omg. So happy u posted this. Tilly always does it and we were wondering why? 
The only thing I can think of it that she can see her reflection??? 

And Jo Jo, ur new puppy Fudge????? 
Was I asleep when all this happened. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

I've had dogs that have tried to dig a hole in water bowl when it's been empty, presumably to find spring water!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty used to do this all the time but thankfully seems to have outgrown in.

What kind of bowl do you have??? I found a spaniel bowl seemed to help.


----------



## hurfbird (Jan 21, 2012)

thank you for all of your comments - it is a plastic bowl but guess she just likes doing it!!
She smacks the food bowl round if it is empty too - little madam!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

My Cairn would delight in digging and tipping up his water bowl when he was a pup, investment in a very heavy pottery bowl soon stopped this!


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

Archie has always done this so in the end i got him a spaniel bowl which is impossible to tip. It was becoming a bit messy as he would also tip the water out by picking the bowl up. He is a mucky pup sometimes.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter loves to dig in his water bowl. He also likes to dig in his paddling pool as well. Bonnie stares at him as if he is mad!


----------



## Soosee (Mar 1, 2012)

Lola is six months old and has great fun emptying not only her water bowl but my other dogs bowl. She stands looking into the bowl and when she thinks I'm not looking the feet go in and the water is thrown all over the floor. I often come home to find the floor and her feet soaking. Maybe I should strap sponges to her feet so she can clean the floor when she walks in it!!!!!!


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Millie does this as well she can't move it as its a pottery one. I put ice cubes in it the other day big mistake as she kept pawing at them the floor gets soaked.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I hope this works .. first time I have tried to add a video .. 

This is a video from Katie of Fudge playing her favourite water bowl game ....


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'll just add, she is the only one of 5 puppies who does this!! She ends up soaked (as does my carpet!!)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great I have the water digger of the litter ... 

That can stop as soon as she likes .. giggling here ...


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

What a cute little monkey! - I love the way she looks up - especially in response to her name. x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

I think it might be a reflection thing - Pepper does this sometimes, but only in the non-spaniel bowl and it is stainless steel and shiny - so I think they can see another dog in there (either reflected in the bowl or in the water)

Ian


----------



## EvaClareEva (Oct 11, 2011)

I know of another chocolate Cockapoo who done this x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh what a cute video!! she looks up as if to say...why are you inturrupting me!! and the wet paw prints on the carpet!! too cute!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hubby doensn't think its cute! Especially as i was taking ages to get the video and more and more water hit the carpet! 

Grumpy old man! Carpet is going after this lot anyhow!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty used to do this as a puppy but stopped as she grew up. If she is hot though now she still stands with her feet in her water bowl!!!


----------

